# Experienced Bookkeeper looking for a job



## ladyfish (Oct 12, 2007)

<P align=center>KIMBERLY DAY<P align=center>2157 LAS VEGAS TRL<P align=center>NAVARRE, FL. 32566<P align=center>PH:850-814-2154<P align=center>Email: <U>[email protected]</U>

OBJECTIVE: To obtain employment that would benefit from my experience, skills and knowledge.

EXPERENCE: I am presently responsible for all business accounting functions of FAMILY FENCES andMore LLC.of Navarre, Fl. From 1998 to 2005 I held the position of Office manager/accountant for ARC ON WELDING INC. in Panama City, Fl. I was responsible for the day to day accounting and administration function of the company and its 45 employees. My duties included payroll, managing and coordinating appointments, ensuring timely equipment allocation and placement in support of planned projects, general ledger management, accounts receivable and payable, invoice management, Federal, state and local tax computation, document filing as required by government regulation, such as form 941, workmans compensation. 

EDUCATION: Rutherford High School, 1988-92 Panama City, Fl. 

Haney Vocation Institute, 1992-1993

OTHER QUALIFICATIONS: I possess excellent date processing skills, proficient in Microsoft Office, Peachtree Accounting Software and Quickbooks. I am a hardworking multitasked with very good communication skills and complete team player. I am a Notary State of Public. 

I am looking for work inNavarre, or Gulf Breeze but will go to Pensacola for the right job.


----------



## ladyfish (Oct 12, 2007)

Back to top


----------

